# Anyone Know Where I Can Find This Locally?



## Snape of Vape (18/3/14)

http://vaporauthority.com/products/vapor-authority-stainless-steel-vape-flask


----------



## CraftyZA (18/3/14)

eciggies can sell you the uCan from innokin.
I think it is around 150'sih bucks.


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> http://vaporauthority.com/products/vapor-authority-stainless-steel-vape-flask



Where about are you based?

If in JHB and surroundings then go with eCiggies. If you are in the cape town NS areas then go with @Oupa else if you are in CPT SS areas then go with VapeMOB (they have the uCan for R99).

I have a uCan and it works flawlessly. Love that little device especially for dripping and even more so for carrying your DIY mixes and dripping.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

I bought one from eCiggies but haven't used it yet... cool looking goodie...


----------



## CraftyZA (18/3/14)

ucan


----------



## Snape of Vape (18/3/14)

Thanks guys. I'm looking for something small to carry 1.5ml or so around with me when I'm not at home. Will check the different sites. Liked the look of the one I posted, just want to see how bulky it is first 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks guys. I'm looking for something small to carry 1.5ml or so around with me when I'm not at home. Will check the different sites. Liked the look of the one I posted, just want to see how bulky it is first
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


The uCan holds about 10mls of juice and you can put a keyring through the top so makes it pretty easy to carry. 

When filled it can be slightly heavy but nothing that a jeans/formal pants belt loop cant handle. The uCan is stainless steel and has a really nice finish to it. it is also a vacuum seal type device and does keep the juice nice and fresh. Wouldn't use the uCan to steep juices though as no air gets in only when decanting so as to keep the pressure normalised.

If you are in CPT and attending the Vape Meet in April and are not in a hurry to get one I can bring mine along and you can have a look at it.


----------



## Snape of Vape (18/3/14)

@BhavZ I'm in the 012 unfortunately, but thanks for the offer. Will have a look at the eciggies shop


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @BhavZ I'm in the 012 unfortunately, but thanks for the offer. Will have a look at the eciggies shop



Cool.. I am sure you will like the uCan man, great build quality.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

Short review on the Innokin U-Can - Looks really kewl and the build quality is awesome and very solid! The result is that it's pretty heavy... it weighs 90 grams (and to give you an idea on weight the Kayfun Lite Plus weighs 96 grams). I doubt the device would leak and I've played around with it in my tool box for a while and no leak.

But... I think it's built to drip drops and not fill atomisers because that's a slow process. You have to push the button a lot to fill a tank.

It's too heavy to be portable and carried around in your pocket and it's delivery system is too slow... but as a dripper accessory it's damn near perfect!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (23/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Short review on the Innokin U-Can - Looks really kewl and the build quality is awesome and very solid! The result is that it's pretty heavy... it weighs 90 grams (and to give you an idea on weight the Kayfun Lite Plus weighs 96 grams). I doubt the device would leak and I've played around with it in my tool box for a while and no leak.
> 
> But... I think it's built to drip drops and not fill atomisers because that's a slow process. You have to push the button a lot to fill a tank.
> 
> It's too heavy to be portable and carried around in your pocket and it's delivery system is too slow... but as a dripper accessory it's damn near perfect!


Thank you. That is very good to know.


----------



## Snape of Vape (24/3/14)

Yeah thanks @Rob Fisher I decided not to get one in the end. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

